# Worldmark Bonus Time



## hotellier (Sep 21, 2015)

Just did a Worldmark timeshare presentation and was very intrigued by their bonus time feature.

My question is, do only Worldmark timeshares on the "point" system have access to bonus time, or would deeded weeks also have access to it?


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 21, 2015)

hotellier said:


> Just did a Worldmark timeshare presentation and was very intrigued by their bonus time feature.
> 
> My question is, do only Worldmark timeshares on the "point" system have access to bonus time, or would deeded weeks also have access to it?


FYI, this question would be better asked in the WorldMark subforum to this Wyndham forum. 

There are no such animals as deeded weeks in the WorldMark system. It is a club based purely on points. 

There are, however, some related fractional 1/13th Residence Club ownerships at WM Seaside, WM Depoe Bay, and WM South Shore that can be converted into points on a week-by-week basis. Now whether or not those fractionals have direct access to BT (without having a regular points account) is another story, the answer to which one I am not sure.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 21, 2015)

BTW, Bonus Time is available to any WorldMark owner, not just persons who bought from the developer.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 21, 2015)

If you are a WM owner (resale or developer), you can trade in some deeded weeks elsewhere (Eagle Crest is a good example) and get WM credits in exchange for a fee.  The number of credits received went down a few years ago while the fee went up making this not as good of a deal as in the past.  

The use of BT has nothing to do with whether you have these types of credits or even any credits left at all.  You just have to be a WM owner.  You can count on at least 90% of what the salesperson told you to be false.  BT is a great option, but is only available on what is left at 2 weeks out so don't count on it for most popular spots and times.  

Sue


----------



## presley (Sep 21, 2015)

Bonus time is great, but you're pretty much counting on someone to do a last minute cancellation to get it. There are probably some very off season resorts that have more availability, but bonus time is a dice roll. It's an excellent deal when you can get it, though!


----------



## LLW (Sep 23, 2015)

WM has other cash reservation methods. Sometimes those are a better deal, given Bonus Time's $50 minimum feature (which the salesperson probably didn't tell you). You may read more WM tips and tricks on WMOwners.com:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php

As owners say, Bonus Time is a bonus. Reading will help you understand why.

WM is a great system, the flexibility of which requires some reading and asking of questions (which you have begun), if you want to maximize its value for you as an owner.


----------



## hotellier (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone.

Yes, I am well aware of the limitations of bonus time and know it is last minute inventory type deal.  

Glad to hear that all Worldmark owners have access to it, I will be getting a WM through resale. I didn't believe some of the details that the timeshare she gave me ... 

Thanks guys :whoopie:


----------

